# 14' Osborn



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool rebuild, im glad you took such consideration to the running surface, it usually gets overlooked.
If i remember correctly isnt the Osborn hull the same as a Critchfield, and Ashcraft?
A friend had one. It was a "big" boat for its size and made it very capable. Its too bar it was completely waterlogged.. I would love to know how it would have ran without and extra coue hundred pounds of water in it. It also had a bad hook inthe hull from improper support/bad stringer. Which made it ride not so well (bow plow). I think your going to be quite pleased with what you are doing


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Cut. At the speeds I plan on going I'm not sure I would ever notice the difference while running but I would know it was there. Though there is a nasty hook right at the transom that might have made it plow. I'd rather put trim tabs on it later if I need to.

Yeah Ashcraft, Osborn, Critchfield, and Boggy Creek all made/make a version.

Swamp


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

The cradle/form is built and the hull is flipped over again. That was fun, I added a couple hundred pounds of lumber that is bolted on. I have roughly torn out the transom and everything else but the stringers. It is supposed to be cool here tomorrow (lower 70's) so I will get the lion's share of the grinding out of the way. Tyvek does not breath well so I figured the cooler the better. I'm already itching.

While looking at the boat to make a game plan I realized that all of the old cheap paint is going to have to go. Half of it is starting to peel. The problem is that much of the boat is unfilled roving and they just painted over it. How do I get the paint off of that? If I sand it down all the way I will cut a bunch of fibers and the sides of the boat are pretty flexible as it is. The only way that I can think of is to sand it down and put a layer of glass over it. I guess I could media blast it, but I really really don't want to do that. Yuck! One way or another I do plan on fairing the sides eventually so I only need to do areas that I will tab to right now but all of the exposed areas need to get done.

Swamp


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I ITCH!

Damm I hate grinding FG.  I had pants tucked into socks, a full tyvek suit, and sleeves taped to nitrile gloves but I still itch.  I knew it was coming and I still hate it.  Same thing every time.  Okay, rant over.

The good news is the grinder only bit me twice, once on each index knuckle.

Clean slate, nothing but dreams and potential at this point.










I will wet vac it to get the last of the dust out.

Some questions 

Any reason I can't use some of the sanding dust to thicken epoxy?  I can sand down some wood to make more wood flour if I run out, but why bother if I don't need to.  It is heavier than wood flour, but I'm not using 20# of the stuff.  I'd send it through at least a 60m screen before use.










I have a keel that the center stringer sits down into , I am concerned about running my tabbing down into the trough and back out again.  I'd like to not do what the original builder did, they just flooded the trough with resin. I must have pulled half a gallon of resin out of the keel and bow.


















Finally, about how much resin do I need to start with per square foot when making glue?  I realize it depends on just how much flour I add but a ball park start would be great.

Swamp


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm doing this same build on the same Hull good luck, Keep us posted.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool! Let's see some pics! 

What part of VA?

Just walked in from gluing the transom pieces together. I hope to glue it in place over the weekend. That will be the first thing I've actually added to the boat rather than torn or ground out.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

After only getting to tear things up and grinding everything out so far I'm finally adding back to the boat.  Yeah!

I have a ton of 1/2" x 8' x 18" OSB peices that my neighbor gave me a few years ago(came off of some job he was on).  I stored them out of the weather under my studio so they are actually in good shape.  Perfect for making patterns from.  So I have been making stringer and transom patterns from it and then using a pattern bit in my router to to transfer them to my ply.  Easy peasy.

I cut the transom pieces last week and then laminated them together over the weekend. Drilled my holes in the hull yesterday and glued the transom in place today.  I had planned on tabbing tomorrow but I need to drive my wife up to Tampa for medical stuff.  Knowing I can not get back to it within 24hrs so I went ahead and filled the gaps but did not make my filets yet.  I knew I could not sand in the gaps later but also really wanted to be able to embed my tabbing in the filets.  So I filled everything up to the level of the ply that way I can sand it later but still have fresh filets.  I had hoped to work everything wet on wet and have the 1708 on before this coming weekend when my in-laws are in town for a week.  Not sure that is going to happen,we will see.

Some pics after everything was bolted in place and filled.

Used 2x4s as backing blocks and taped wrapped 1/4" x 3.5" bolts.  In hind site 4" long bolts would have made it easier.  When I was buying them on Saturday I had just gotten my eyes dilated at the doc and I couldn't focus on anything closer than 5', that condition did not encourage clear thinking.  Luckily my wife was there to read the part numbers for me,  That could have gotten interesting, tall long haired guy with stoner eyes asking some stranger to read the part numbers for him.  Yeah great, please call the po po on me.   [smiley=jail.gif]








Top of the transom








Inside








Filled area at the bottom


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Quick update.  Transom is glassed in.  Had a few bubbles on top at the inside radius so I flooded the area with left over resin.  Seems to have worked but I have some runs going down the transom.  That's okay, I'd much rather sand off some extra resin as compared to grinding out air bubbles and then patching.










I have also made the templates for the stringers and tied them together with spars.  The outside stringers prototypes are ready to be copied and the middle prototype stringer is ready to be used to make the final prototype.  I will use the connecting spars to hold everything in place and to "suspend" the individual stingers as I glue them in place.  Two will hold the one I'm working on in place.  I think by doing it this way the tops of all three stingers will be in alignment with each other and not risk a hump or saddle across the three stringers when I instal the deck.  Next is the final prototype center stringer, copy all three out of 3/8" ply, and then laminate them to make the final 3/4" thickness.  I'm hoping to start installing the stringers by the weekend, but I'm not holding my breath, I have a lot going on.


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

keep it coming, Looks great.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks.  I had planned to glue the stringers together this morning and prep the hull for installation, but I was woken up by a grunt next to the bedroom window.  I looked out and there where hogs everywhere.  I invited a 73# boar for dinner.  Made him an offer he could not refuse as it were.  That tied up my morning.  Over thirty pounds of dressed meat in the freezer.

I did still manage to glue up all three stringers this afternoon though and they are in the studio with cinder blocks weights on them as I type this.  I'm not sure I will be able to start installing them before next week, probably going out of town starting Friday and I need to play catch up because of today.  I have a ton of stuff to do before then.  I'd rather be able to focus on the job correctly next week and not screw it up because I'm rushed.

Stringers should be ready to go tomorrow though.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats awesome lol
Why cant stuff like that happen to me?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Lookin good it will be worth the extra time to not rush it and get it right the first time...Any thought on the colors you plan on finishing the hull with? I know thats much further down the road lol


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I really like yellow boats so that is where I am heading. Probably off white or almond inside so I don't go blind. Subject to revision as time passes.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fighting lady yellow awlgrip hull and oyster white inside

Looking good so far


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Good combo and paint.  I will see what funds are like when I get to that point. I definitely want to go with a 2 part.  The question is how much time I am willing spend on fit and finish.  No sense in paying for a top of the line paint to go on a second rate boat finish.  If I spend the time I'll want to put a top shelf paint on it.

Not sure about the inside yet. I may put down a good bit of Kiwi Grip in cream with Fighting Lady Yellow in between.  Not sure yet.

Probably going to have some black accents here and there to match the graphite/epoxy mix I plan on treating the bottom with.  I'm also waiting to see what feed back on the Hexahedron Boron Nitride additive I have been hearing about is.  If that turns out to be a good option and it can be tinted light yellow I could see painting the whole boat with it and sealing with a clear topcoat to guard against UV damage. 

Lots of options and I have not yet spent the time on it yet.


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

anxious to see updates


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL, Me too! :'(
Been busy. I really want to be able to dedicate my full attention to what I am doing when I work on the boat. Lots of stuff going on that is constantly distracting me directly or indirectly. I do hope to get a little bit done this week even if I only get the stringers set up for installation.

Swamp


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

I really enjoy following 'boat builds'... I don't know how you guys know what you're doing and the tools/materials you need!? Whatever, it makes great reading and is truly inspiring to people like me.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Who said I know what I'm doing? LOL!

Just read about boat building and then read some more, there is plenty of info on many sites out there. You'll pick it up quick. A few decades of owning boats doesn't hurt either.

Update: Been tough getting time lately, no real progress.

Swamp


----------

